# [@be quiet! Support] Silent Loop 360 nach nicht mal 2 Jahren total verstopft...



## TheBadFrag (3. Dezember 2020)

An das rattern der Pumpe zwischendurch habe ich mich mitlerweile gewöhnt, das bekommt man auch nach dem 100. Mal Entlüften immer wieder.

Jetzt hat das gute Stück aber zusätzlich das Problem das die Kanäle in der Pumpe komplett verstopft sind und der Durchfluss bei quasi 0 ist. Der Ausgangsschlauch ist kochend heiß, der Eingang komplett kalt. CPU ist bei Belastung nach wenigen Sekunden auf 100°C.

Gekauft habe ich das Teil zwar am 14.01.19 aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust auf zurückschicken und dann auf Ersatz bis ins neue Jahr zu warten.
Lohnt es sich wohl die Pumpe nochmal sauber zu machen oder lieber direkt was anderes kaufen?
Wenn das ein typisches Problem ist und ich jetzt quasi im Wochentakt immer wieder den Siff da rausmachen muss, dann hab ich da echt keinen Nerf drauf.

Was meint ihr?


----------

